# How to train for vertical grow?



## Krakor (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello! I am going to be trying vertical for the first time and was wondering how you guys prefer to train your plants to get the most out of a vert setup. Do you just let them grow naturally to get all the side branches or do you LST/pinch them? Thanks!


----------



## asaph (Dec 5, 2011)

Depends on your setup of course, but generally, regular training isn't necessary, but is sometimes done due to constraints of space, wattage and temps to keep branches and leaves away from the bulb. I use an outside screen for that. It's hardly LST even. 


You could of course still train your plants whatever shape you like.


----------

